# Phrag anguloi



## Guarceñosis (Jan 11, 2019)

This phrag is found in the south of Colombia. 
See the caracteristic lateral fenestrations (windows) in the pouch. Also seen in P. Schlimii.



Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 11, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## abapple (Jan 12, 2019)

When will this cross be available in the US.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Jan 12, 2019)

abapple said:


> When will this cross be available in the US.


abapple this is a species not long time discribed.

Enviado desde mi SM-T820 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 12, 2019)

Neat. Is this species fragrant like P. schlimii?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 12, 2019)

Do you have a photo of the entire plant?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Jan 13, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Do you have a photo of the entire plant?


Here the plant


Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 13, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks. What is the leaf span?


----------



## Hien (Jan 13, 2019)

interesting, I thought anguloi has a white color?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35385
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34851
the staminode also looks different to Eteson's flower's staminode.
yours seems to have some aspect of maybe (fischerii? or something else in it)
maybe it is an entirely different & new species or variety?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 13, 2019)

Good question. Maybe Eliseo could enlighten us on color variability for this species.


----------



## Hien (Jan 13, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Good question. Maybe Eliseo could enlighten us on color variability for this species.


 Tom,
the staminode also looks quite different in shape and proportion


----------



## Guarceñosis (Jan 13, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Good question. Maybe Eliseo could enlighten us on color variability for this species.


Eteson already confirmed it is P anguloi frm rosea. This plant comes from David Manzur, a reliable source.

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2019)

Interesting, thanks for sharing. The leaves look very wide, unlike schlimii.


----------



## michel35 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello, i am new on this forum, i have some Phragmipedium of this group micropetalum in my green housse.
I know that anguloi is a recent discover, i would like to know if it’s possible to buy It ? If yes, how ?
Thank’s

sorry for my english, i am french


----------



## abax (Oct 16, 2019)

Lovely bloom and a fine looking plant. You're very lucky to
live with such an abundance of Phrag species and a reliable
person to identify new species.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 16, 2019)

Are these available yet anywhere in the world besides Colombia?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi Tom, really don't know.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Oct 19, 2019)

michel35 said:


> Hello, i am new on this forum, i have some Phragmipedium of this group micropetalum in my green housse.
> I know that anguloi is a recent discover, i would like to know if it’s possible to buy It ? If yes, how ?
> Thank’s
> 
> sorry for my english, i am french


Hi Michel,
I bought this plant and others to David Manzur. I dont know if he exports orchids. I dont know if he speaks english or french neither. You can contact him be email or Whatsapp. Here his contact info.


----------



## musa (Oct 20, 2019)

That is an amazing Phrag!


----------



## TrueNorth (Oct 21, 2019)

here's a link to a pdf presentation of the research:

https://www.researchgate.net/public...omplex/link/5a4fa145a6fdccaefdf852b2/download

and a link to the publication:

http://richardiana.jardinbotaniqued...ichardiana-vol16-28-Phragmipediumschlimii.pdf


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 22, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> here's a link to a pdf presentation of the research:
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...omplex/link/5a4fa145a6fdccaefdf852b2/download
> 
> ...



Sorry in advance for this stupid question.... ;-)

The article reads well, makes perfect sense, and appears to be well documented...

Is this the most current research on the topic? (i'm to inadequate of a researcher to know how to answer/validate on my own)


----------



## TrueNorth (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm not aware of anything more recent.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 23, 2019)

lazybones (me) thanx you! 

i'll use that research to sound authoritative in my local society meeting when we review the show table and have anything in the complex to talk about ...


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 23, 2019)

abapple said:


> When will this cross be available in the US.


I've heard it's available from Peruflora but can't get anyone to verify that.


----------



## Noah Arthur (Oct 24, 2019)

Isn't this little guy one of the (the?) rarest of phrags?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Oct 25, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> Sorry in advance for this stupid question.... ;-)
> 
> The article reads well, makes perfect sense, and appears to be well documented...
> 
> Is this the most current research on the topic? (i'm to inadequate of a researcher to know how to answer/validate on my own)


Also check the recent book of Olaf Gruss about phrags.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 25, 2019)

the one in german with all the pretty pictures? ;-) i keep thinking that brushing up would be a good thing 

sehr gut!


----------



## blondie (Oct 28, 2019)

Very nice cute bloom


----------



## Guarceñosis (Oct 31, 2019)

New bloom is coming, will post it.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Oct 31, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> Sorry in advance for this stupid question.... ;-)
> 
> The article reads well, makes perfect sense, and appears to be well documented...
> 
> Is this the most current research on the topic? (i'm to inadequate of a researcher to know how to answer/validate on my own)


This is the most updated and accurate info about Phrags.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 1, 2019)

yup that one looks like a good purchase... 

i wish the publishers would offer a combo hard copy digital addition... it would be great to mashup the content in my journal.


----------



## michel35 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you very much


----------



## Guarceñosis (Nov 18, 2019)

Guarceñosis said:


> New bloom is coming, will post it.




This is the new bloom of Phrag anguloi


----------



## abax (Nov 18, 2019)

So lovely and just my taste in Phrags. Thank you!


----------



## MorandiWine (Nov 30, 2019)

How big are the plants when they flower? Similar to schlimii? 

thanks


----------



## Guarceñosis (Nov 30, 2019)

MorandiWine said:


> How big are the plants when they flower? Similar to schlimii?
> 
> thanks



Here is the plant picture. It is in a 8cm (3") pot. The plant is quite small and has bloomed twice already. Easy to grow so far. I prefer clear pots so you can see the health of the roots.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 1, 2019)

Very nice. What is the leaf span of the plant?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 1, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Thanks. What is the leaf span?


It's about 12".


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks. Is this species a warm grower like Phrag. fischeri or a cool grower like Phrag. schlimii?


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 1, 2019)

Is that a second spike coming from the same growth?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 2, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Thanks. Is this species a warm grower like Phrag. fischeri or a cool grower like Phrag. schlimii?


Hi Tom I am pretty sure is cool grower. I am in the tropics at about 7000ft asl. Average temp is 20°C and at night it can go as low as 8°C.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 2, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> Is that a second spike coming from the same growth?


Yes it seems, 3 new flowers are coming.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, Martin - Definitely a cool grower compared to Phrag. fischeri.


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 2, 2019)

That's odd. A nice bonus. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 3, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> That's odd. A nice bonus. Is it fragrant?


I don't feel any odor.


----------

